

Modafinil - old-gregg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modafinil

======
ebiester
More YMMV - It helps with focus, but messes with my empathy.

------
mikecane
How Many Silicon Valley Startup Executives Are Hopped Up On Provigil?
[http://techcrunch.com/2008/07/15/how-many-of-our-startup-
exe...](http://techcrunch.com/2008/07/15/how-many-of-our-startup-executives-
are-hopped-up-on-provigil/)

EDIT: In fact, that was linked to here way earlier and here's the discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=246464>

------
herrherr
I would be interested in finding out why you guys actually take this stuff. Do
you need it due to medical need or because of something else?

------
tshtf
YMMV. I was once prescribed Modafinil by a doctor for excessive daytime
sleepiness, and it didn't even help much for that... On the other hand I
wasn't prescribed the dosages that seem to work so well for the US military.

------
bren1000
Actually, I'm looking for a legal and safe drug with the opposite effect: to
fall asleep quicker. I waste about an hour every night just waiting, it
irritates me that so much time is spent just staring at the ceiling...

~~~
metamemetics
Any of these should work:

-1-2mg of melatonin 5 hours before you go to sleep.

-Kava Kava Root. Similar effects to benzos without nearly as impaired concentration. Can chew it, buy or make tea, or buy extract capsules

-Chamomile Tea.

-Take extra zinc and magnesium at night

------
throwaway4addy
How do you get Modafinil?

~~~
matthew-wegner
Prescription, or order generics from overseas (Google for Modalert, Airsealed
is reputable and fast).

~~~
revicon
Looks like a lot of these get shipped from India. I've heard concerns about
the quality of drugs shipped over the internet specifically originating from
there. Should I be worried?

------
gnovos
If you're a fan of that, try adderall...

~~~
metamemetics
Personal ranking in order of both effectiveness and least physical-
harm\withdrawal:

2,5-dimethoxy-4-iodophenethylamine > 2-DPMP > Modafinil > Adderall

~~~
jey
Am I tripping balls or did you just suggest a 2C compound for improving
cognition?

~~~
il
There's been some discussion about using subthreshold doses of LSD to improve
cognition, maybe the same theory can hold for a small dose of 2C(under 5mg).

